# lightake.com--YJ Yu Long 3x3 Colorful Stickerless Speed Cube. 5 Testers Wanted !



## AmyLee (Nov 27, 2013)

*lightake.com-YJ Yu Long 3x3 now has arrived! 5 Testers Wanted !*

Hi speedsolving friends,

I'm Amylee from lightake.com. Glad to see you guys again. 

Recently after the YJ Su Long, YJ Ling Gan, YJ Chi Long, the Yong Jun company has released another new cube--*YJ Yu Long 3x3* Colorful Stickerless.
Their designer said it's the updated version of YJ Su Long 3x3. It has exceptional corner cutting and speed. Easy to control and difficult to pop. At the moment only the colorful stickerless version is available.
So if you're a fan of YJ Su Long 3x3, the YJ Yu Long 3x3 is definitely worth trying. :tu

*Now we wanna hear your voice about this new cube:
*
LighTake needs 5 testers for the YJ Yu Long 3x3. We will select all the testers carefully to provide worthwhile opinions to the other speedcubers.
And those who have been selected should post your unboxing videos and reviews in this thread within one week after you receive the parcel. 
If you are unable to do that, pls don't ask for testing this cube. You can post comments when other testers upload their reviews.

So if you're interested in this cube and are experienced with testing cubes, pls leave your email, WCA ID and YouTube channel in this thread. Thanks ! 
Activity will expire on Dec 8th (Hong Kong Time)

*Some specifications and mechanism details about YJ Yu Long 3x3:*

.Brand: YJ8304
.Sticker: Stickerless
.Color: Six Colors
.Level: 3x3x3
.Size: 56 x 56x 56mm
.Weight: 95g

























































*Ps: This thread only allows to discuss anything about the new cubes. If you have** any questions or troubles with your orders in LighTake, you can post on our official thread. http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/sh...fficial-Store!
There will be people who can deal with your problems specially. *


----------



## SweetSolver (Nov 27, 2013)

I would love to test this cube, I haven't had the opportunity to test any of your cubes yet. I will make a video and written review if you like. Email is [email protected]

I currently have no WCA profile but here's my YouTube channel: http://www.youtube.com/SweetSolving


----------



## piyushp761 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hello, I have already been chosen once for testing and would like to do it again for you...
E-mail- [email protected]
WCA- 2013PASS01
My Youtube with 300+ Subscribers-  BestInTheWorld


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 27, 2013)

Rami Sbahi
[email protected]
Youtube: INSANEcuber (youtube.com/therubikscard101)
630+ Subscribers
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011SBAH01
10.04 3x3 Average, 8.99 single. 39.10 feet average, 36.97 single. All other 3x3 events on my profile


----------



## Ollie (Nov 27, 2013)

Ollie Frost
[email protected]
WCA stuff, if it matters
YouTube


----------



## rockstarrev (Nov 27, 2013)

I would love to test this cube, and as I will make a good review with high tech stuff. I dont have a WCA profile, and I havent uploaded any videos to my youtube channel. However, my channel is Revanth Sharma Kollegala on YouTube, My email is [email protected]


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi. I would to love to test the cubes. I have experience with testing cubes as you know. 

[email protected]

WCA ID

Youtube Channel

This cube would be a nice Christmas present


----------



## JoshCuber (Nov 27, 2013)

WCA ID: None
Youtube Channel: www.youtube.com/user/JoshtheCuber1/videos (no videos yet but this would be a good way to get me started)
Email: [email protected]


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 27, 2013)

Antoine Cantin
[email protected]
WCA profile: 2nd in the World at 3x3 One-Handed, 12.99 seconds average.
Youtube: Over 1000 subscribers


----------



## Gabriel Dechichi (Nov 27, 2013)

Name: Gabriel Dechichi Barbar

E-mail: [email protected]
WCA Profile
Youtube Channel (almost 3000 subscribers)

South America recordist for 3x3 Average (8.94) and single (7.16). Also for OH, average 13.50 and single 9.50 (3rd WR). Filmed a sub8 average of 12 with YJ Sulong


----------



## rj (Nov 27, 2013)

Raphael Platte
Email: [email protected]
I have not gone to any competitions yet, but I'm planning to this spring. 
My youtube is rjdayan.

I tested the Maru CX-3 and Gans 3 for you in september.


----------



## SirWaffle (Nov 27, 2013)

email: [email protected]
youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/SirWaffl.../videos?view=0
Wca:https://www.worldcubeassociation.org...p?i=2013WEAV01


----------



## Lchu613 (Nov 27, 2013)

email: [email protected]
WCA: I don't believe in competitions. I don't think they exist. (Not really just don't have a profile)
Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/user/Lchu01


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 27, 2013)

Name: Michael womack

E-mail: [email protected] 
Wca 2010WOMA01
youtube https://www.youtube.com/user/michael1234252

I did get a YJ Sulong from lighttake to test and I fee like I will be more happier with this cube.


----------



## AndersB (Nov 27, 2013)

Email: [email protected]
WCA Profile
Youtube channel

I'd be happy to test a cube for you! :-D


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Nov 27, 2013)

Yuxuan Chen

email: [email protected]
WCA ID: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org...p?i=2011CHEN54
YouTube channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/rainpaw4

I will be comparing the cube with ~10 other cubes. I'll make multiple videos and some written reviews.


----------



## CheesePuffs (Nov 27, 2013)

Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: 2013WANG63
Youtube: YYW cubing

I've had 2 channels in past so my channel is getting started. We have multiple people for multiple opinions.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 27, 2013)

Keaton Ellis

E-mail: [email protected]
WCA ID: 2012ELLI01
Youtube: crazyninja300

I'm top 100 in the world for both 3x3 and 3x3OH. I'd love to make a review of the cube. Thanks for your consideration


----------



## zevgl (Nov 27, 2013)

Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: 2013LIPK01
YouTube: FlamboyantCube

I look forward to receiving an email.


----------



## bronycuber1013 (Nov 27, 2013)

I would like to test this
Email: [email protected]
Youtube: (on the left)
Wca: (on the left)
Sub 20 with lbl for 3x3


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Nov 27, 2013)

Sammy Tawakkol
smm[email protected]
2013TAWA01
CubingBattles


----------



## Yifan Wu (Nov 27, 2013)

WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010WUIF01
Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/user/tommy150104
Email: [email protected]


----------



## tx789 (Nov 28, 2013)

[email protected]
2010HUNT02
thetx789


----------



## timeless (Nov 28, 2013)

wo ai ni
[email protected]
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011CHIN02
www.youtube.com/pstimeless


----------



## Ryan Peroutka (Nov 28, 2013)

Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: 2013PERO03
Youtube:http://www.youtube.com/user/TheClassyCuber
I have over 450 subscribers!!
i could get my review up in a week


----------



## cityzach (Nov 28, 2013)

Name: Zach Goldman
WCA: I have a 10.13 official single and 10.79 official average.
Email: [email protected]
Youtube: I have over 1200 subscribers

Thanks!


----------



## Potterapple (Nov 28, 2013)

Email: [email protected]
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/lunarjeter
WCA ID: 2013KAPO01 
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013KAPO01

I could do a review within a week.


----------



## KiwiCuber (Nov 28, 2013)

Name: Alex Asbery

WCA id: 2013ASBE01 (link on left)

Youtube: KiwiCuber13 (http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCymC...VByUynA/videos) 
No videos yet but looking to start uploading so this could be a great start.


----------



## Neo24 (Nov 28, 2013)

[email protected]
Wca-N/A
Youtube-NeoCubing (youtube.com/neocubing)


----------



## ikakojavaxa (Nov 28, 2013)

Email: [email protected]
WCA: Don't have one yet.
Youtube Chanel: Ikakojavaxa

I would like to test this cube for Lightake.com


----------



## Youcuber2 (Nov 28, 2013)

[email protected]
2013MCCA01
www.youtube.com/Youcuber2 (Around 1,000 subscribers)


----------



## SnipeCube (Nov 28, 2013)

Name: Christopher Lambert
Email: [email protected]
Youtube channel: Youtube.com/snipecube
WCA: Currently I do not have a wca profile

I have the Chilong, weilong, and hopefully soon will be getting the stickerless sulong


----------



## Paradox Cubing (Nov 28, 2013)

Name: Haaris Jamil
Email: [email protected]
Youtube Channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/ParadoxCubing
WCA: I do not have a WCA ID yet, but I average round 17-18 seconds on 3x3

I have almost 2000 subscribers and 100,000+ views. I am experienced with making reviews and unboxings as well as testing cubes as I have done so in the past. I would love to test this cube for you, I am really interested in the YJ speedcube series.


----------



## Kyle™ (Nov 28, 2013)

[email protected]
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2004ALLA01
http://www.youtube.com/user/KyleAllaire
I've been speedcubing for 9+ years, so I can provide a great review!


----------



## AlexCube (Nov 28, 2013)

Name: Juho Heikkinen

Email: [email protected]
WCA: I don't have yet but I'm going to attend a competition in a few months
Youtube: heikkijuho


----------



## MirzaCubing (Nov 28, 2013)

Ishmam Mirza

I have an official 9.88 3x3 single and 12.39 3x3 average. I also manage a large cubing community at my school and can promote the cube there. 

WCA Profile: 2011MIRZ01

Youtube: MirzaCubing

Email: [email protected]

Thank you for this opportunity!


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Nov 30, 2013)

Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: 2013AKER01
YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/user/BrainOfCubing


----------



## moluk34 (Nov 30, 2013)

I would like to test it and give my Polish speedcubers my opinion about this cube
Email: [email protected]
WCA: None
Youtube channel: None but i will make one soon


----------



## hkpnkp (Nov 30, 2013)

a stickerless cube ? they aren't allowed in competitions


----------



## origamieder (Nov 30, 2013)

Name: Eder Olivencia
E-mail: [email protected]
WCA Profile: 2012GONZ10
Youtube Channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/origamieder
Hope I win, good luck to everyone!


----------



## ThomasJE (Nov 30, 2013)

I've PM'd you my details.


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Nov 30, 2013)

Matěj Mužátko
Email: [email protected]
WCA: 2013MUAT01
Youtube: Matejmuzatko


----------



## animeshsareen12 (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi, My email is [email protected]

I have experience with testing, and would like to test the YJ Yu long.
Youtube is insanelyawesome cuber
WCA ID:2013SARE01
I haven't been to a comp. in a while, but i now average 19.xx on 3x3 and am easily sub 6 on 2x2. I average 1:34 on 4x4, and 10-14 on pyraminx.
Thanks


----------



## animeshsareen12 (Dec 1, 2013)

*[email protected]


----------



## kane090 (Dec 5, 2013)

Email: [email protected]
YouTube: RishCubez
WCA ID: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013NELL01


----------



## timeless (Dec 8, 2013)

@Yahoo.com
youtube.com/pstimeless
wca worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011CHIN02


----------



## AmyLee (Dec 9, 2013)

*Testers for the 3x3 YJ Yu Long:*

Thanks for all of you guys supports of the YJ Yu Long. Here is a list of the testers:

Yifan Wu 
cityzach 
ikakojavaxa 
Youcuber2 
Paradox Cubing 

Congrats to these friends. Pls send a PM within 48 hours about your detailed address in this way to me:
And if I didn't receive your PM, a new tester would be chosen.

First name: 
Last name: 
Street address: 
City: 
Province: 
Zip code: 
Country: 
Telephone number: 
Email:

When you get the YJ Yu Long, pls post your unboxing video and review within one week in this thread.


----------



## See5163 (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks for info.


----------



## Yifan Wu (Dec 22, 2013)

I need someone translate for me


----------



## Paradox Cubing (Dec 26, 2013)

Here's my unboxing: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03SWkQPLc8E


----------



## Aryan12 (Sep 22, 2014)

*PLEASE SELECT ME*

I AM A VERY BIG FAN OF YJ AND I WOULD LIKE TO DO TESTING OF YJ IT IS THE BEST CUBE IN THE WORLD
EMAIL:[email protected]
I AM A VERY FAST CUBER 
PLEASE SELECT ME THANKS FOR ASKING


----------



## v0lt3r (Oct 1, 2014)

have you read the data of the thread? 2013 lol

this people...


----------



## mns112 (Oct 1, 2014)

NICE!!


----------

